# pc -> tv s/w mit ati 9500



## White_Phoenix (22. Dezember 2003)

moin,
ich hätt da mal ein prob.
ich bekomm auf meinem tv nur ein schwarz weißes bild. egal ob ich jetzt klonen tu oder den desktop erweitern. an meinem tv out hab ich sonen cinch-s-video stecker, da mein fernseher kein s-video eingang hat. ich hab hier im forum schon gesucht und es gab tatsächlich leute mit dem selben problem, sie hams auch gelöst nur leider nie gesagt wie. wie gesagt ich hab ne ati und da im menü kann man so viele tolle sachen um und einstellen. hab auch vieles schon versucht, aber nix hat geholfen. bild bleibt unfarbig. ich denk mal ich muss irgendwie das signal von s-video (composite) auf rgb umstellen, nur wie ?
wäre echt klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, danke 
achja, was ich vergessen hab, vor nem halben jahr, mit meinem alten pc gings schonmal, am tv liegts also nicht. 

(und wehe mir kommt jemand mit "hol dir halt ein farbfernseher"  )


----------



## JojoS (24. Dezember 2003)

Über welchen Eingang beim Fernseher gehst du?
Ich hab bei mir das gleiche Problem wenn ich über die PAL
eingänge mit PAL Adapter gehe.
Wenn ich´s allerdings direkt am Video In anschließe klappts.


----------

